# Qs about an Aquaclear filter for a planted tank?



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

So, I've got a 10 gallon planted tank. It has Java Moss, and Java Fern in it. I am considering changing my current, in tank filter (Tetra Whisper 10i) to a Aqua Clear 20 gallon HOB power filter. Will the activated carbon in the filter I am considering, mess with the CO2 that the Java ferns and moss need? 

Another question I have is, can I use the current filter's cartridge to transfer bacteria to the Aqua Clear one?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Pretty sure carbon removes fertilisers from the water. Don't think it removes CO2. Really I have no use for carbon unless you want to remove medications from the water. 

I chucked the carbon from my Aquaclear filter out and just used filter sponge in its place. 

You can put the filter cartridge from your old filter in if it fits. 

Also don't worry too much about CO2. Java moss and java fern are two of the most undemanding aquarium plants there are.


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I did some research on this recently, mostly because I just got the aquaclear 20 for my 10 gallon! Loving the filter and the flexibility with the compartments. I took out the carbon filtration because I read it binds with some compound that prevents iron uptake by plants. Also it may remove other ferts but I think co2 will stay in. Co2 will leave the water with surface agitation. In exchange I replaced the carbon slot with another layer of foam for biological filtration. In my opinion the aquaclear 20 is a way better designed filter. Since the impeller is not attached to the intake, you are less likely to get off balance impeller heads from constantly removing the intake tube and also less rattling from the momentum moving the tube around. This results in a very quiet filter. My whisper pf10 was making a ruckus because the impeller was brushing up against walls in the motor. The sound level went from a loud hum to wondering if my filter was even on. Haha. Lastly, the aquaclear requires a high water level to prevent too much surface agitation ( my Betts doesn't like being rip curled) but can be adjusted by a filter baffle.


----------

